# Cual es la diferencia entre el TDA y el STK?



## Cuestavi08 (Jun 5, 2009)

hola compañeros necesitaría saber que necesito para hacerme un amplificador mas o menos de 40w para guitarra? 

el preamplificador puede ser cualquiera porque saque uno de otra pag y parece sencillo, la fuente puede ser de cualquier pc? yo tengo una del 95 servirá? 

cual es la diferencia entre el TDA y el STK? pq no entendí bien 
si alguno me podría ayudar se los agradecería 

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Rock-R (Jun 5, 2009)

STK para mi, es lo mejor, mas caro, menos componentes como para equipos HI-FI...
TDA no es menos que el STK, mas barato, mas componente externos, en algunos funcion MUTE y STAND-BY
ambos son preferentemente como para sonido, si lo que queres es para la guitarra, te aconsejo que usar un amplificador echo con transistores, mira este post que halbla de eso https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about16551.html
Decime, que es mejor? un amplificador marshall de hoy o un marshall valvular?  por eso para mi es mejos de usar transistores en etapas de potencia para guitarras
mira este pre http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_preguitar.php
y este posible amplificador http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_amp300.php
para la guitarra, con eso estas sobrado... seria una bestia.. 
NO es aconsejable el uso de fuentes de pc para alimentar un amplificador, mas aun, si lo bas a usar con la guitarra,   
¿¿Porque? simple,... por el ruido...


----------



## Cuestavi08 (Jun 5, 2009)

jaja me parece que me sobra mucho y es mucho para mi ajaa
yo habia pensado en este  http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_c_amp1.php 
aparte soy muy basico en esto de la electronica.
lo que no entiendo es si el pre necesita un transformador y amplificador ese que puse ahi también necesita uno tendria que colocar dos trasformadores?
que opinas?

gracias por responder muy atento




			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, no uses abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## Rock-R (Jun 5, 2009)

Yo en ese caso colocaria otro transformador,
 otra opcion,(uso mucho este circuito) ::
las resistencias de 3.3 son de 2W, y los reguladores sobre el disipador de calor de los transistores de potencia del amplificador


----------



## Cuestavi08 (Jun 6, 2009)

y si uso un pre para micrófono no hay problema colocar la guitarra no?
en ese circuito los Ref seria el pre y el amplificador no?
igual voy a tener que seguir capasitandome en el foro antes de largarme a construirlo me parece
debido a que no tengo casi nada de idea jajaja


----------



## Rock-R (Jun 6, 2009)

Si te va andar el pre de mic. pero no es lo mismo...


----------



## Cacho (Jun 6, 2009)

Cuestavi08 dijo:
			
		

> y si uso un pre para micrófono no hay problema colocar la guitarra no?


Cuidado con las impedancias de entrada.

Uno de mic tiene impedancias relativamente bajas (10/20kΩ), los de guitarra necesitan impedancias mucho más altas (68/220kΩ o más).
Si lo probás y te das cuenta de que a tu guitara le desaparecen los agudos, estás frente a ese problema de impedancias.


Saludos


----------

